# [KDE/GNOME] comparaison-vos gouts

## colito

coucou,

je sais qu'un post relativement similaaire avait déjà été émis il y a quelques temps, mais je poste quand même...Je voudrais juste savoir lequel de ces 2 WM vous préférez et pour quelles raisons (objectives svp, pas de trolls). Je voudrais aussi savoir si gnome (vu que je suis sous KDE) offre les mêmes zolis grigris que KDE, les chouettes déco de fenêtres, les icones, les décos de boutons, notamment sur les applis tierces (et pas des boutons carrés tout moches comme sous kde), les icones qui grossissent quand tu passes dessus, etc...j'avous que je suis très sensible à ce genre de petis grigris esthétiques qui te plombent une bécane en deux temps trois mouvements...

 :Embarassed: 

C'est vrai quoi, après tout, au duiable l'avarice, quand on a une machine puissante, fautr pas hésiter à se faire plaisir!   :Cool: 

----------

## lithium

Gnome pour moi.

Je le trouve plus sobre esthetiquement, moins gourmand et plus intuitif.

Et la plus part des logicxiels s'y integrent mieux grace a la large utilisation de GTK.

Niveau look, il peux prendre un nombre infinie de formes, mais c'est vrai que le thème de base n'est pas très "sexy".

Quelques exemples :

http://lithmaster.free.fr/content/images/desktop/DebShot3.jpg

http://lithmaster.free.fr/content/images/desktop/menushadow.jpg

http://lithmaster.free.fr/content/images/desktop/gentoo6.jpeg

http://lithmaster.free.fr/content/images/desktop/new02.jpeg

etc...

tous mes scrots : http://lithmaster.free.fr/content/images/desktop/  :Wink: 

----------

## limacette

Ben moi a vrai dire je préfère serieusement Gnome (peut-être par habitude...) parce que la licence est plus libre ( si mes souvenirs sont bons...) que celle de KDE et puis gnome installe moins de crasses que KDE qui t'installe plein de trucs idiots par défaut... Mais sinon j'utilise plus volontiers fvwm ou fluxbox pour leur légereté et le fait qu'ils sont paramétrables de a à z... Enfin c'est surtout pour avoir un joli bureau...

Je sais pas si j'ai vraiment répondu a ta question...

Limacette

----------

## colito

comment t'as fait pour avoir une console transparente???? y'a moyen d'avoir une console intégralement transparente, je veux dire avec les bords de fenêtre aussi?

----------

## driden91

gnome terminal sait gerer la transparence du terminal, mais pas sur la barre, enfin moi j'ai jamais reussi car la barre est gerer par metacity si je me trompe pas et metacity ne c'est pas gerer la transparence au niveau de la barre

----------

## colito

raclure, t'as le même avatar que moi  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## lithium

euh je sais plus trop, j'utilise surtout ROX + fluxbox en ce moment.

Je crois que dans les menus de gnome-terminal il faut aller éditer les paramètre de ton profil onglet couleurs...

Pour le term 100% transparent sans bordures, faut utilisé Eterm ou aterm.

Rehcerche sur google, c'est facile a trouver ces options, mais j'ai la flemme de te les données :p

----------

## Darkael

Moi j'ai abandonné gnome et kde pour FVWM, qui est vraiment génial. Dommage qu'il foire un peu avec les nouvelles fonctionnalités de X.org.

 Sinon, si je devais choisir entre KDE et Gnome, je dirais KDE, juste pour Konqueror que je trouve très bien et qui est la seule raison pour laquelle je garde une installation KDE (avec l'astuce superlight-kde, bien entendu)

----------

## Intruder

P'tite question: gnome permet il d'avoir plusieurs bureaux en même temps comme kde?

----------

## kopp

colito : il me semble que cela fait pas mal de temps que driden a son avatar

intruder : bien sur c'est possible

dans un tableau de bord : click droit -> ajouter au tableau de bord ->utilitaire -> selecteur d'espace de travail ... apres tu peux parametrer le nombre d'espaces de travail disponible en cliquant droit  sur le selectionneur puis proprietés ....

----------

## Intruder

Ok merci  Je vais donc switcher de kde à  gnome sur mon desktop. Mon portable lui est déjà passé sous fluxbox    :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## moon69

entre gnome et kde, pour moi ce seras gnome a cou psur

kde demarre trop de truc en fond de tache, un peu comme ...

et j'aime pas ca

mais si j'ai le choix ce seras un truc du genre FLUXBOX!!  :Smile: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *moon69 wrote:*   

> entre gnome et kde, pour moi ce seras gnome a cou psur
> 
> kde demarre trop de truc en fond de tache, un peu comme ...
> 
> et j'aime pas ca
> ...

 

je suis d'accord, si on m'impose de choisir entre gnome et kde, je prends gnome si possible la version 2.8.0(béta, rc ou finale)  :Razz: 

mais sinon fluxbox rulez ou pê fvwm si un jour j'ai suffisament de courage et de temps pour regarder  :Wink: 

----------

## j_c_p

Hum, je dirais KDE (même pas une hésitation en fait  :Very Happy: ).

Car, bon Gnome est bcp trop fouilli à mon goût, ne parlons pas de la personnalisation de KDE qui permet de faire tt ce que l'on veut très facilement, ...

En plus le rendu de Qt devient vraiment très bon, Konqueror n'a pas d'équivalent ...

Ce qui fait que j'ai abandonné Gnome à partir de la version 2.0  :Very Happy:  (la 1.4 était vraiment légère et tt et tt, mais bon, maintenant :/).

Sinon, XFCE est bcp préférable au lourd Gnome ... (et je trouve KDE plus réactif que Gnome maintenant).

édit : voilà une bonne façon de fêter mon 30ième post   :Cool: 

----------

## BoBBY-nOOb

KDE  ( ou fvwm mais c'est toalement un autre style)

Pourquoi : Parce que tu peux tout personnaliser !  Parce qu'il y'a de bon soft en QT ( Kopete qui explose Gaim) bien qu'il y en est aussi en GTK ( xchat) , parce que Konqueror est un excellent navigateur, parce que la customization est simple,  parce que sur Gnome le "centre de configuration" est ridicule

----------

## Argian

S'il fallait choisir entre gnome et kde.. J'ai eu beau chercher des softs pour remplacer konqueror (aussi bien pour le web que pour les fichiers), je n'ai rien trouvé de mieux, ni même d'équivalent. Donc, entre gnome et kde, ce sera kde pour moi  :Twisted Evil: 

D'un autre côté, vu que le choix n'est pas limité à ces deux-là, ça a été fluxbox, fvwm depuis peu (même si je ne m'en sers pas beaucoup), et dès que ce sera stable, e17  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Intruder

Pourriez-vous m'expliquer se que Konqueror a de plus que nautilus (par exemple)? En se qui concerne la partie explorateur de fichier.

----------

## tsuki-yomi

je suis plutot Gnome de mon coté, j'aime bien ses theme qui sont a la fois plus joli est plus sobre que ce de kde, par contre je trouve qu'il est pafois limite, par exemple l'edition du menu et franchement pas serieuse, il lui manque aussi quelque logiciel d'admin.

d'un autre coté j'ai toujours une install KDE sur mon disque, il y a certain logiciel sous KDE qui n'on pas d'equivalent Gnome, par exemple kpovmodeler et k3b, et puis vu la taille des Dur maintenant c'est pas la taille de KDE qui va bouffé la place.

j'ai aussi installé XFCE4 sur mon serveur, c'est plus leger et beaucoup mieux pour passé sous vnc.

par contre au niveau de konqueror, je le trouve pas mieux que nautilus c'est juste une approche différente, avec konqueror il ont voulu faire du tout intégré, et je deteste le tout intégré, si je veut surfé je lance firefox, si j'ai besoin d'un explorateur de fichier je lance nautilus.

----------

## sireyessire

 *tsuki-yomi wrote:*   

>  il y a certain logiciel sous KDE qui n'on pas d'equivalent Gnome, par exemple kpovmodeler et k3b, 

 

plus pour longtemps: coaster  :Wink: 

----------

## tsuki-yomi

ouaip j'ai regarder vite fait ca a l'air intéréssant, je vait peut-etre bien essayer de le compilé pour voir ce que ca donne, il est vrai que pouvoir ce libéré de k3b ca serait deja pas mal, c'est pas que ce soit un mauvais logiciel au contraire il est super ce logiciel, mais c'est le coté intégré a KDE qui est casse pied.

pour kpovmodeler le seul moyen de l'éviter c'est d'apprendre blender mais la, j'avoue que j'ai du mal, je prefererai que cinema 4D passe sous linux j'adore ce logiciel , malheureusement ca existe que sous windaube.

----------

## colito

j'ai regardé aussi pour coaster, c'est vrai que ça a l'air pas mal...le souci c'est que les liens pour dl la chose sont morts...

----------

## tsuki-yomi

je viens de downloader les ebuild sans probleme.

----------

## colito

sur le lien de sireyessire???

j'ai pas réussi, avec firefox...

----------

## tsuki-yomi

oui sur ce lien la et avec firefox aussi, bien sur ce sont pas les fichier source mais bien les ebuild a intégrer dans portage.

----------

## lithium

par rapport a la puissance des machines, c'est une des raisons qui me font hair Microsoft.

Spa parce que nos machines sont plus puissantes qu'on doit avoir des logiciels qui consomment plus que ce qu'ils devraient.

Si j'ai une machine puissante c'est pour que je puisse en profiter, pas pour que les logiciels cannibalisent mes ressources.

----------

## cylgalad

kde kde et encore kde ! gnome marche mal, est moche (pourquoi un putain de menu à la macos9 ?) et a toujours un métro de retard sur kde. Et bien sûr konqueror (avec son correcteur orthographique intégré que beaucoup ici aurait intérêt à utiliser...) est un bon navigateur qui s'améliore à chaque version, il y a aussi kdevelop, k3b, kmail (qui lui aussi s'améliore : kolab - le nom est un peu naze d'ailleurs...).

En passant j'en ai marre qu'on dise "ouais kde c'est un clone de windaube !" (et gnome un clone de quoi ? de macos9  :Laughing:  ?) j'aimerais bien que windaube marche aussi bien et dispose d'autant de fonctionnalités pratiques que kde !

Sinon, c'est vraiment un sujet de téra-troll poilu qui a déjà été débattu, rebattu et a causé de nombreux dommages collatéraux...

PS : perso j'aime bien avoir le choix sur mon PC alors j'ai kde en principal mais j'ai aussi gnome, fluxbox et xfce4 comme ça au moins pas de problème !

----------

## BoBBY-nOOb

 *Intruder wrote:*   

> Pourriez-vous m'expliquer se que Konqueror a de plus que nautilus (par exemple)? En se qui concerne la partie explorateur de fichier.

 

Au niveau navigateur de fichiers pas grand chose  :Wink: 

A part que Afficher les fichiers cachés est dans un menu et pas dans les options :d 

Et la stabilité en plus  :Smile:  Ainsi qu'un acces direct au peripherique avec le nouveau profil d'affichage  :Smile: 

----------

## lithium

cylgalad : t'es bien radical mon copain et tu ne semble pas critiquer en connaissance de cause.

Comme je l'ai dis, le thème par defaut de Gnome n'est pas très sexy, mais au moins efficace.

Ensuite celui qui pourrait ressemble le plus à MacOS, c'est KDE.

l'HIG de Gnome vient tout droit de Sun. Je ne sais pas pour KDE.

Sinon Gnome fonctionne très bien, il peut être très beau et n'a pas de retard, si tu parle de la pseudo transparence, c'est certainement des hacks trop sals pour que l'équipe veuille le faire, d'ailleurs il va prendre un jolie coup de pouce à la sortie d'xorg 6.8  :Wink: 

D'ailleurs sur les shots CVS de Gentoo Gnome est tout a fait stable alors qu'il me semble que ce n'est pas tout a fait ça avec KDE.

Par rapport au troll, ça se passait très bien avant que tu n'intervienne...

Et personne n'a dit ici que KDE etait un clone de Windows, spa XPde.

Et justement, comme on a le choix, je ne voit pas pourquoi tu est aussi agressif, chacun utilise le desktop qui lui convient, et on vis dans le meilleur des mondes ainsi.

PS : Metacity-cvs gère déjà l'extension Composite d'xorg, donc je pense que le 15 septembre Gnome 2.8 sera 100% pret pour xorg 6.8... 

quid de KDE ? combien de temps pour virer les hacks et s'adapter au nouveau serveur ?

----------

## tsuki-yomi

Lithium tu parle de quoi quand tu dit shots CVS de gentoo gnome ?

----------

## lithium

les xorg-6.7.99.*

spa des releases officiels, juste des shots pris par le mainteneur Gentoo.

----------

## _benj_

Fluxbox et Rox-Session - le bon compromis efficacité/poids.

----------

## lithium

ah je m'en souviens, KDE est basé sur CDE  :Smile: 

----------

## Argian

 *lithium wrote:*   

> Sinon Gnome fonctionne très bien, il peut être très beau et n'a pas de retard, si tu parle de la pseudo transparence, c'est certainement des hacks trop sals pour que l'équipe veuille le faire, d'ailleurs il va prendre un jolie coup de pouce à la sortie d'xorg 6.8 
> 
> D'ailleurs sur les shots CVS de Gentoo Gnome est tout a fait stable alors qu'il me semble que ce n'est pas tout a fait ça avec KDE.

 

C'est bizarre, je n'avais jamais imaginé que l'intêret d'un DM/WM pouvait résider dans la transparence. D'ailleurs, je ne l'imagine toujours pas. Juste pour info : http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_id=1765688379412174f6774f0&p=screen

Maintenant, ce n'est plus à gnome ou à kde de gérer la transparence, mais à xorg, enfin, à xcompmgr.

Je ne vois pas trop non plus ce qu'on peut gagner à critiquer le travail de développeurs qui ont bossé pour essayer de rendre leur DM plus "joli". Le coups des "hacks trop sales", je le trouve très moyen pour quelqu'un qui prétend ne pas troller  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## lithium

Je ne critique pas le travail des develo, simplement la méthode qu'ils doivent utilisés pour arriver a leurs fins.Last edited by lithium on Sat Aug 28, 2004 10:58 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sireyessire

au sujet de coaster: Hé les gars calmez-vous, ils sont encore au stade pré-alpha, même que quand on avait fait les ebuilds avec scout, on avait un gui toute belle mais les boutons n'étaient pas encore relié aux fonctions...  :Very Happy:   enfin, c'est pour dire que bientôt ça devrait marcher  :Wink: 

----------

## Ti momo

Je préfére KDE plus intuitif, le seul qui est dommage c'est QT avec GTK ca le ferait mieux du coup mon make.conf posséde les 2 options :-\

----------

## guilc

 *lithium wrote:*   

> les xorg-6.7.99.*
> 
> spa des releases officiels, juste des shots pris par le mainteneur Gentoo.

 

Si, c'est officiel : 

6.7.99.2 correspond a un tag sur le cvs pendant le développement (cette version n'a rien de particulier), c'est certes un tag, pas une release

6.7.9.902 est le tag sur le cvs de X.Org correspondant a la version 6.8_RC2 (Release tag: XORG-6_7_99_902 (RC2)), cette version est par contre une release officielle, meme si X.Org ne la package pas

----------

## lithium

ok :jap:

----------

## valcom

100% Gnome pour moi.

Je le trouve plus léger (sur ma machine en tout cas) que KDE, je préfère le look de Gnome et les interfaces en GTK+2.

Je vois que tout le monde parle du thème original, c'est vrai qu'il n'est pas super joli mais avec 5-10 minutes de configuration on peut arriver à quelque chose de vraiment bien.

Quelques exemples (mon desktop): 

http://www.freeshare-online.org/blog/images/screenshots/sexy-trash.png

http://www.freeshare-online.org/blog/images/screenshots/desktop+console+sync-17.08.04.png

http://www.freeshare-online.org/blog/images/screenshots/screenshot-desktop+nautilus3-13.08.04.png

http://www.freeshare-online.org/blog/images/screenshots/desktop-green-19.08.04.png

Gnome & Metacity + gDesklets et gKrellm.

En tout cas KDE ou GNOME, pour chacun ce n'est qu'une question de gout et tout le monde sait que les gouts et les couleurs, ça ne se discute pas  :Wink: 

----------

## colito

coucou valcom...

sur tes screens on dirait que ton gnome est capable de gérer la transparence...peux tu me dire dans quelle mesure et comment ça marche pour la mettre en place?

----------

## valcom

Salut colito.

Pour la transparence c'est juste que j'utilise beaucoup gDesklets sur mon bureau, gDesklets qui gère des "display" (desklet) qui sont transparents.

Plus d'infos: http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/

Pour la console ce n'est qu'une pseudo transparence, il suffit d'éditer les profils de la console (avec un click droit par exemple) et de gérer la "transparence" dans l'onglet < Effet >.

Pour la suite, je supose qu'il faut attendre le nouveau xorg  :Smile: 

A++

----------

## colito

je vous vois tous parler de xorg, mais il a koi de plus par rapport à xfree?

merci pour les infos sur gdesklets!  :Laughing: 

----------

## kopp

xorg reprend le projet xfree la ou il s'etait arreter avant de changer de license

et entrepend de le poursuivre tout en l'ameliorant, et en reorganisant le tout (parait que c'etait un vrai fouilli)

donc maintenant la branche libre qui bouge et tout, ce sera xorg

----------

## colito

donc si je te suis, kopp, il faut pas installer xfree mais xorg?

----------

## sireyessire

 *colito wrote:*   

> donc si je te suis, kopp, il faut pas installer xfree mais xorg?

 

c mieux en effet mais chacun est libre de choisir ce qu'il préfère.  :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

bah librement parlant... oui

m'enfin .. si tu comptes changer ... attend un peu, le nouveau Xorg ne devrait plus tarder

(il etait sensé sortir le 25... donc il devrait plus tarder a arriver dans portage  :Smile: )

----------

## colito

bah je pense ke je vais refaire ma Gentoo à zero...Celle ci c'était ma première install depuis un stage 1 (et même ma première install tout court), et depuis un mois, je lui ai fait super mal...je finis mon rapport de stage et je me pète une réinstall bien poilue...quel numéro elle porte ta nouvelle version de xorg? c'est celle qui est censée gérer la transparence?

(excuse moi de te pilonner de questions...)

----------

## kopp

ce sera la version 6.8 ( X11R6.8 )

c'est effectivement celle qui gerera la transparence ...

d'ailleurs elle a deja été evoquée plus haut dans le topic

a noter quelqeu site qui t'aideront :

http://slashdot.org

http://linux.org

http://linuxfr.org

http://www.osnews.orgLast edited by kopp on Sat Aug 28, 2004 5:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## colito

monseigneur est trop bon!    :Wink: 

merci pour tous ces conseils et indications...je suis en train de me compiler gnome et aprrès je vais voir pour xorg...

----------

## bosozoku

Si je devais choisir entre gnome et kde par obligation, ça serait sans hésiter kde !

A mes débuts je me suis naturellement orienté vers kde puis j'ai testé gnome et le gtk, mouaa ! Maintenant c'est vrai que QT rend vraiment joli mais j'aime pas. Et puis c'est trop lourd, kde est un vrai environnement de travail alors que gnome est un "simple" bureau.

Sinon c'est bien sur fluxbox ou encore xfce4 qui est vraiment pas mal pour un bureau légé.

----------

## valcom

J'avais préparé un joli post pour essayer de répondre à quelques arguments contre Gnome et pour KDE, on peut dire que c'est assez n'importe quoi, mais je l'ai effacé parce que je pense que ça va causer des trolls énormes (vu les réponses que je vois ça sent déjà le troll).

Je prend le dernier post en exemple:

 *Quote:*   

> A mes débuts je me suis naturellement orienté vers kde puis j'ai testé gnome et le gtk, mouaa ! Maintenant c'est vrai que QT rend vraiment joli mais j'aime pas. Et puis c'est trop lourd, kde est un vrai environnement de travail alors que gnome est un "simple" bureau.

 

- Ok au début on choisis souvent KDE

- Tu n'aime pas QT et tu choisis KDE ? Logique  :Wink: 

- Trop lourd ? C'est vrai que KDE est trop lourd, mais bon, ça ne gène pas tout le monde je pense.

- Kde est une uzine à gaz, ce qui n'est pas forcément un défaut, on peut strictement TOUT faire avec Gnome et puis c'est bien qu'un desktop manager reste un desktop manager et pas autre chose.

Je vous en supplie ne lançez pas de troll, comme j'ai dit les gouts et les couleurs ça ne se discute pas, mais au moin restez logique dans vos arguments. Je ne vise pas tout les utilisateurs de KDE que je salue, puisqu'ils sont tout de même des utilisateurs de GNU/Linux, en locurence de Gentoo ici  :Smile: 

A++

----------

## bosozoku

Est ce que j'ai dit que QT était moins bien que GTK ?

Non j'ai dis "j'aime pas". C'est pas pareil, c'est une question de goûts. 

Lorsque je dis à mes débuts, c'était ya déja assez longtemps et je peux te dire que QT n'avait pas du tout le même aspect que maintenant (je préfere toujours gtk mais bon) et que sur mandrake (ma première distrib), kde était mis par défault. Franchement je sais pas si tu as vu gnome sous mandrake, c'est franchement moche, ils ont tous miser sur kde. Ce qui n'est pas un mal mais ça contribue au fait que les débutants choisissent kde sans savior qu'il éxiste autre chose.

Oui kde est une usine à gaz mais j'ai pas dis que c'était pas bien. Je n'aime pas ce concept, voila pourquoi je préfère Gnome mais d'autres aiment travailler dans un environnement de travail complet, pas moi.

Pour finir, j'aimerais insister sur le fait que je ne veux pas lancer de troll. J'essaie d'exposer mes arguments en étant objectif. Je préfère gnome car c'est plus sobre et que j'aime pas les usines à gaz. Voila  :Smile: 

----------

## chcl3

 *valcom wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je vois que tout le monde parle du thème original, c'est vrai qu'il n'est pas super joli mais avec 5-10 minutes de configuration on peut arriver à quelque chose de vraiment bien.
> 
> Quelques exemples (mon desktop): 
> ...

 

Tu as vraiment configuré ça en 10  minutes ?  :Confused: 

Pour ma part, je suis Gnome mais je pense par habitude, j'ai commencé   avec. Sinon WindowMaker (et plein d'autres) me satisfait pleinement. 

D'ailleurs, y a t-il bcp de monde à avoir commencé avec gnome et à être passés à kde ??? (ou inversement)

----------

## BoBBY-nOOb

Personnelement je suis d'accord que KDE est lourd  , c'est normal, c'est un gros DM très complet !

Alors que Gnome est vraiment entre les WM et KDE , bref je lui trouve aucun intéret notable si ce n'est GTK mais on peut se servir d'appli GTK avec xfce  par exemple ,beaucoup plus leger que Gnome

Bref pour moi , Gnome ne remplit pas son role de DM mais il est bien trop lourd pour etre considéré comme un WM ..

----------

## bosozoku

 *chcl3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> D'ailleurs, y a t-il bcp de monde à avoir commencé avec gnome et à être passés à kde ??? (ou inversement)

 

Je pense que c'est plutôt l'inverse pour les raisons que j'ai énoncé au post précedent.

----------

## zdra

Pour ma part j'utilise gnome tout simplement parce que la majorité des applications que j'utilise sont GTK, et donc logiquement pour économiser de la RAM et des resources il vaut mieux utiliser un environement GTK. Maintenant pourquoi pas un autre environement GTK ? en bien parce que j'ai bien avoir un systeme quand meme assé complet et intuitif. KDE est peut-etre en avance sur ce point mais je trouve gnome suffisant et par contre XFCE que j'ai testé ya qq temps m'a pas convaincu (faut dire je ne lui ai pas laissé beaucoup de chances, jl'ai juste testé 5minutes).

Donc voilà finalement c'est le fait que j'utilise tout le temps xchat+gaim+evolution+beep-media-player et que konqueror affiche mal certaines pages qui passent bien sous epiphany qui m'a decidé à passer sous Gnome. Evidement il y  a des équivalent QT mais ils ne m'ont pas convaincu. La seule chose qui me manque vraiment pour avoir du 100% GTK c'est k3b pour le gravage... mais bon je graves pas des CDs au quotidient donc ça entre pas en jeu dans le choix KDE/Gnome  :Wink: 

Voilà !

----------

## Argian

 *zdra wrote:*   

> et que konqueror affiche mal certaines pages qui passent bien sous epiphany qui m'a decidé à passer sous Gnome

 C'est vrai !! C'est même pour ça que j'ai toujours un mozilla qui traîne dans mon install (mozilla, voire netscape,  sert de base à epiphany) , je ne peux pas afficher la page d'intro de ma banque avec konqueror !! Pour une banque en ligne (donc sans guichet) c'est un problème !!

Maintenant, kde ou gnome, même combat : rien à battre !! Pour ma part, je n'utilise que des softs qui correspnondent à mes besoins et qui fonctionnent comme je veux. Qu'ils utilisent QT ou GTK, ce n'est pas mon problème tant que ça marche. Fin de mon troll perso (un troll des plaines communément appelé troll velu).

----------

## bosozoku

Pour répondre à l'auteur du thread, je diraisque c'est une question de goûts et qu'il faut essayer pour se faire un avis personnel. J'ai essayer Kde puis Gnome, bah j'ai préféré Gnome c'est tout  :Smile: 

----------

## valcom

 *chcl3 wrote:*   

>  *valcom wrote:*   
> 
> Je vois que tout le monde parle du thème original, c'est vrai qu'il n'est pas super joli mais avec 5-10 minutes de configuration on peut arriver à quelque chose de vraiment bien.
> 
> Quelques exemples (mon desktop): 
> ...

 

Ben façon de parler, p-e pas dix minutes mais si ce n'est pas 10 c'est 20-30, pas plus énorme quoi  :Smile: 

BoBBY-nOOb: Oui XFCE4 j'ai testé et c'est vraiment bien, c'est plus léger que Gnome ça c'est sur. Mais, avec XFCE je ne pourrais jamais avoir un desktop aussi joli que l'actuel que je me suis fait avec Gnome (joli pour moi en tout cas) et j'ai essayé de l'optimiser etc et ça, j'en suis certain  :Wink:  Certains voient le côté pratique seulement, moi je me suis fait un bureau pratique mais qui me plaît beaucoup en même temps.

----------

## Narishma

J'ai trois  PC et sur chacun j'utilise un environnement différent (fluxbox sur le moins puissant, gnome sur l'autre et KDE sur le dernier).

Je préfère KDE pour son intégration qui est plus poussée que gnome, pour konqueror qui affiche tout ou presque (pages web, fichiers locaux, ftp, smb, fish, sftp, pages man...), son correcteur orthographique qui marche un peu partout, kdevelop qui n'a pas d'équivalent sous gnome, et le fait que l'on puisse configurer tout ce que l'on veut ou presque. Côté programmation, Qt est beaucoup plus agréable à utiliser et offre plus de fonctionnalités que GTK à mon avis (pour ceux qui connaissent le C++).

Ce que j'aime dans gnome c'est sa simplicité, gdm qui dispose de plus de fonctionnalités que kdm (ca ne va plus durer longtemps  :Very Happy: ), le mode spatial de nautilus et le fait qu'il a l'air en général plus soigné que KDE.

Toutes les applications dont je me sers existent sous les deux desktops donc j'utilise l'un ou l'autre suivant mon humeur.

Ah oui, vous n'êtes pas obligé d'installer tout ce qui est livré avec KDE, il y a des USE flags pour enlever les choses sont vous ne voulez pas (comme pour mozilla).

----------

## tsuki-yomi

le probleme avec gnome, c'est vraimant l'intégration des racourcis, je prend comme exemple les menu de kde, quand on install qcad, gqview ou gimp il sont d'office dans le menu de kde, alors que si on install k3b, qcad ou gqview pas de raccourcis sous gnomee, il faut les faire a la main et ca je trouve que c'est dommage.

maintenant il est clair que c'est une affaire de gout, j'ai tendance a préférer gnome, meme si je suis resté un moment sous kde, xfce je l'utilise pour sa legereté sur mon serveur (ca passe super bien en vnc), enlightment j'ai testé mais k3b se lancé meme pas alors j'ai vite abandonné, Wmaker j'arrive pas a m'habituer a ses fenetre désesperement grise, faut dire que comme le dit Valcom il n'y a pas que le coté pratique il y a aussi la beauté.

----------

## TiFooN

Pour le niveau graphique, je pense que Gnome pète plus que KDE, de toute façon, c'est mon bureau le plus beau (attention, deux trolls se sont  cachés dans cette phrase)

Mais l'énorme "machine" (kde) à quelques atouts non négligeables... 

Tout d'abord le fait qu'un grand nombre d'applications travaillent ensemble, non seulement pour le glisser-déposer, les touches de raccourci, la boite à miniature, etc. mais aussi concernant les bases de données, etc. 

- Les adresses Mails : KMail (client mail) utilise la même base d'adresses que KPilot (pour mon palm), ainsi que Kopete (pour MSN, Jabber, ICQ, etc... ) et j'en passe surement...

- Les rendez-vous : Korganizer est synchro avec mon palm.

- Les mots de passes : De Kopete à KMail, en passant par tous les sites sous konqueror, tous les mots de passes sont stoqués dans une applic KDEWallet Bien pratique pour ne pas les oublier, et pour éviter la dispersion...

- KVim, VI donc, peut être complètement intégré à toutes les applics (ouvrir un fichier texte ouvre le fichier dans kvim) (au lieu de kedit)

- KGet Le gestionnaire de download de KDE

- KNotes (ouais !!! plein de "post-it(r)" sur mon bureau), toujours synchros avec mon palm

- Konsole et ses tabulations, vachement la Klasse (hum...)

- KTeaTime (trop fort, il te rappelle l'heure du thé, et de ne pas oublié ton sachet dans l'eau !!!)

- ... etc...

Quelques screenshots (attention : 300 à 500 KB chacun) :

- Konqueror : http, ftp, files et... man (avec hyperliens, svp !) avec les aperçu des fichiers textes, images, audios, vidéos, etc... :

http://users.skynet.be/fontignie/share/screenshotkde/Konqueror.png

- Kdewallet (mots de passes) et kteatime, pour la pause thé :

http://users.skynet.be/fontignie/share/screenshotkde/kdewallet-kteatime.png

- KMail (dans Kontact) et Knotes avec, en avant plan le "alt-tab" de changement de bureau : 

http://users.skynet.be/fontignie/share/screenshotkde/kontact-Knote.png

- Konsole et les onglets et Kopete

http://users.skynet.be/fontignie/share/screenshotkde/kopete-konsole.png

Bref, que du bon...

Pour la vitesse d'exécution, y a pas de malaise, jusqu'il y a deux semaines, j'avais un céléron 500 (effervescent) et c'était tout à fait utilisable. Concernant le poids en mémoire, j'ai 512MB de ram...

----------

## sireyessire

Ah y est la première release candidate de gnome 2.8 est sorti, vous allez pouvoir réviser vos avis

----------

## bosozoku

Ya un truc que j'ai jamais compris c'est gconf editor...Ilsert à quoi ce machin ?

Sinon ça a l'air pas mal gnome 2.8  :Smile: 

----------

## sireyessire

je sais pas je suis pas sous gnome, j'utilise juste des applis gtk, gtk2 (pas de qt   :Twisted Evil:  )

----------

## tsuki-yomi

effectivement ca a l'air pas mal la 2.8, en plus ca me fait découvrir le module vnc VINO, je connaissais pas et la j'ai l'impression que ca coresponda ce que je cherchai.

par contre y'a un truc de la 2.4 que je regrette c'est de pouvoir monté un lecteur avec juste le menu du clic droit sur le bureau.

----------

## bosozoku

Poste de travail -> c'est ce que tu cherches :p

----------

## lithium

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> Ah y est la première release candidate de gnome 2.8 est sorti, vous allez pouvoir réviser vos avis

 

L'intégration de RendezVous semble assez prometteuse  :Surprised: 

----------

## tsuki-yomi

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Poste de travail -> c'est ce que tu cherches :p

 

je sais mais je trouvai que par un clicque droit c'etait cool et plus rapide, en plus ca servait a rien de le retirez.

----------

## valcom

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Ya un truc que j'ai jamais compris c'est gconf editor...Ilsert à quoi ce machin ?
> 
> Sinon ça a l'air pas mal gnome 2.8 

 

GConf c'est une base de données de configs pour la configuration (ah bon?), très pratique pour modifier rapidement la configuration (encore) de certains logiciels (nautilus, galeon, ...) , du desktop...

Portage : Description: Gnome Configuration System and Daemon  :Razz: 

----------

